
UDP remote code execution in Linux &lt;4.5 - emilburzo
https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2016-10229
======
danielparks
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14105718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14105718)

------
noir_lord
Fantastic, this is what I wanted to be doing with the rest of my day.

EDIT: [https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-
security/cve/2016/CVE-2...](https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-
security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-10229.html)

Looks like Ubuntu already patched it for all supported versions so I'm good
since I'm patched up to date on everything.

I wonder how much stuff out there isn't though.

------
anshargal
Does it mean that virtually all (old) DNS servers could be potentially hacked
now? If I don't run anything UDP based, am I safe?

------
jonstewart
Clearly it's a go-back-to-bed kind of day.

